# Lipo Chargers



## Reno55 (Jun 28, 2014)

I am new to lipo batteries. I used to run Mah batteries. In anyones opinion, what is the best lipo charger out there? Thank you in advance


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

Reno55 said:


> I am new to lipo batteries. I used to run Mah batteries. In anyones opinion, what is the best lipo charger out there? Thank you in advance


Any of the Icharger line is the best from the 406 Duo on up.
You will pay more for these chargers than what you buy from Hong Kong but its worth the extra money.

Real time IR readings will keep you fast at the track. 
You really get what you pay for when it comes to Lipo chargers.


----------

